# Diamond/Ruby bats rates?



## Xyla (Feb 6, 2018)

Heya. Was wondering how everyone is going so far with the second half of the event.. personally it?s rly irking me. I?ve had a couple friends share a total of 6 diamond bats with me and caught zero of them. Terrible cause I can?t return the favor if I don?t catch em. Had about 3 full harvests as well with only 2 successful diamond bats.. anyone else seeing this or is it just serious bad luck haha


----------



## Imbri (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm currently raising my first batch of roses, so I haven't spawned the ruby or diamond bats yet. I wonder if there's a better catch rate by doing it one at a time, which I found to be the way to go with the gold bats.

Hopefully they didn't drop the rate too much again.


----------



## SierraSigma (Feb 6, 2018)

Im on 20 and 15 having grown 104 fusion roses and had about 40-50 shares.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Feb 6, 2018)

I've had 4 shares so far of diamond. With my own spawns (17 planted, don't remember the spawn rate, but about half I think), I've caught a total of 4 diamonds. No rubies. Pretty bad, but it's early. I'm not worried yet.


----------



## SierraSigma (Feb 6, 2018)

@Imaginetheday. Ill send you the diamonds from my next crop (30 mins). If there are any...


----------



## Imbri (Feb 6, 2018)

I had my first spawn. 20 roses produced 4 ruby and 7 diamond bats. I ended up catching 2 of each. That was going for each one individually. It's still early, but I may save some leaf tickets (been stocking up on them anyway) for if it gets close toward the end.


----------



## Ellexi (Feb 6, 2018)

I only spawned a handful of them and every one of them failed except for the one guaranteed Lloyd catch that I did on a whim. I didn’t think my only chance of getting them was actually with him, lol


----------



## Vonny (Feb 6, 2018)

First batch of 20 I caught more than half of the ones that spawned and the second batch I only caught 3 out of 14


----------



## Bucky42 (Feb 6, 2018)

I have not been able to catch many at all and I too feel bad because I can't share back. Hopefully I will eventually catch more and be able to share with those that have been kind enough to share them with me. If I had to guess I would say I only catch about 20 to 30% of ones that spawn or are shared with me.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Feb 6, 2018)

first batch of 20 i had 9 ruby and 3 diamond pop up and caught 3 ruby and 2 diamond


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 6, 2018)

The only good thing is that you need 25 of each, so I’ll just do it how I did last time, grow and share. It’s hard to catch for a reason.


----------



## joelmm (Feb 6, 2018)

My diamond catch rate is awful but I have some leaf tickets if it's necessary the last day.


----------



## SierraSigma (Feb 6, 2018)

Im done. 25 of each. No guaranteed catches. It can be done, dont give up!


----------



## Vonny (Feb 6, 2018)

Vonny said:


> First batch of 20 I caught more than half of the ones that spawned and the second batch I only caught 3 out of 14


Third batch I caught 11/14 with most being gold


----------



## Garrett (Feb 6, 2018)

I haven't been counting, but I've completed the ruby bat requests and have six diamond left to catch to complete those. 

I've just been sharing my bats, people have been fantastic with sharing theirs back.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 6, 2018)

If anyone could share some diamond and ruby bats that'd be great.  I attracted about 10 of them and only caught half.  It's very frustrating how difficult they are to catch.  I'm having doubts that I'll be able to get all the furniture.


----------



## Chiana (Feb 6, 2018)

Ruby are not too bad - I have caught 17.  Diamond spawn and catch can be summed up in one word - abysmal


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 6, 2018)

I feel like i'm the only one who has faith in this 2nd half of the event. It doesn't seem ok to be the only one.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 6, 2018)

I think it's ALOT easier than the rover event I got everything in the rover event but it was on the last day with hours of the next event!!! I finished part one in less than 24hrs of this goth event and finished part 2 already so alittle over 12hrs..my advice is get 2 ppl that you share with frequently like once every 2 or 3 he's even if it's just 2 or 3...that's how I'm already done 25 of each..


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2018)

Rates seem ok-ish so far. I'm about halfway done with each bat right now so I have some hope :3


----------



## Chiana (Feb 6, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I feel like i'm the only one who has faith in this 2nd half of the event. It doesn't seem ok to be the only one.



I should clarify that in saying my diamond spawn and catch rates have been abysmal today, I am still hopeful.  I may have to use a ticket or two in the end though.


----------



## Gir (Feb 6, 2018)

I think the rates are great compared to Rover's event.
I'm done the ruby ones and just need 8 more of the diamonds to get the carpet.

If anyone needs some let me know, I've only been sharing with one other person


----------



## careysinchaos (Feb 6, 2018)

Gir said:


> I think the rates are great compared to Rover's event.
> I'm done the ruby ones and just need 8 more of the diamonds to get the carpet.
> 
> If anyone needs some let me know, I've only been sharing with one other person



Hi! I?m new here, but I would agree that the rates are better than the Rover event. However, it is still very frustrating to only catch 1 or 2 when only half your flowers spawn. I finished the first half of both events pretty quickly; however, I feel that I may be at the very end again to finish the second half.

If anyone wants to share/swap, my ID is 92808483963
I always try to share back equally when I catch creatures.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 6, 2018)

Well, I've already caught more than 25 ruby bats within a single day, thus obtaining all of its associated rewards.
The spawn and catch rates for these beasts are still fairly generous, considering how low the bar is set.

Diamond bats, on the other hand, seems to be much scarcer in numbers, but are just as easy to capture as the ruby ones. I've managed to collect 15 of these guys, and am fairly certain that I'd gather a few more over the course of few days.


It's worth mentioning that I did burn out well over 300 regular flower foods, just so I could cycle through multiple batches of 20 mixed gothic roses faster.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 6, 2018)

Gir said:


> I think the rates are great compared to Rover's event.
> I'm done the ruby ones and just need 8 more of the diamonds to get the carpet.
> 
> If anyone needs some let me know, I've only been sharing with one other person



I need some for sure.  I'll send you a request.  Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 7, 2018)

im having a bad time catching the diamond ones. i will never see the rug at this fail rate


----------

